# Bank 2 Sensor 1, where is it?



## jetmechbiker (Sep 18, 2005)

My service engine soon light came on my 2000 Sentra GXE, downloaded the codes and found that I have two O2 sensors that show no activity, codes 134 and 154. I changed the top left one (looking at the engine in front of the car) which corresponds to Bank 1 Sensor 1 and it took care of the 134 code. Where is Bank 2 Sensor 1 located? There is an O2 sensor to the right and it looks like two more downstream past the EGR valve, 4 O2 sensors? Am I missing something here?? I spent half the day calling part stores and shops, and even talked to a Nissan mechanic, but no luck. The Nissan mechanic knew the colors of the harnesses to each of them, black, gray, blue, and red, but not the location of Bank 2 Sensor 1. Wasn't sure if he was holding back trying to get me to bring my car in or not. Anyway, if anyone knows the answer to this "myth", lol, I'm all ears and would love to be schooled on this particular subject....Dave


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

its the one under the car....after the cat....I'm pretty sure....but im usually wrong


----------

